# Looking in San Diego



## Cayce Paul (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello there,

I'm looking to charter someone's boat the first week of October for Buccaneer Weekend hosted in Two Harbors. This will be my second year attending and would love to enjoy the weekend on your vessel. I am also willing to charter a boat out of Oceanside or Dana Point if anyone is able to assist in my search. The only criteria I really have is I would like the boat to be at least 32 feet.

Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Cayce Paul said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm looking to charter someone's boat the first week of October for Buccaneer Weekend hosted in Two Harbors. This will be my second year attending and would love to enjoy the weekend on your vessel. I am also willing to charter a boat out of Oceanside or Dana Point if anyone is able to assist in my search. The only criteria I really have is I would like the boat to be at least 32 feet.
> 
> Thank you and God Bless.


I've done this trip from San Diego for Buc Weekend, it was an 18 hour sail. If I was going to charter or rent I would chose to leave out of Dana Point or Long Beach. Both of which have charter companies available.

Aventura Sailing in Dana
Marina Sailing in Long Beach


----------

